# Child Visitation and the Alcoholic



## txblue (May 30, 2015)

Orders state he is required to use a breathalyzer on pick up and drop off but he has been sending a family member. Haven't seen him in two weeks. Lawyer states nothing the courts will do to protect a three year old from a deadbeat parent. He has no DUI's is a hermit and now she screams and cries when she has to leave. Let me point out he doesn't take the teenager anymore because she can tell on him. Orders state you are not allowed to drink when you have the children but who is maintaining this order? Last few times we saw him he was physically showing signs of DT's because he had to be sober enough to breath in the breathalyzer. No job and if the lawyer would man up and subpoena his bank account and last jobs termination letter about his behavior I think that would be enough for a judge. I am so frustrated and tired of the courts claiming they are protecting parents rights but who is protecting innocent children. Asked attorney if I could get soul custody of the oldest because he literally has abandoned her for 6+ months and his response "why bother she is almost 18" what if she wants to do something that requires his approval and he says no just to spite me. That is the only reason he is taking the 3 year old they do NOTHING with her while in his care but drive to his place and hide out. If he would actually go somewhere he might get pulled over for a DUI. Before I filed for divorce he was so bad that he would pass out in his truck in the driveway and other random places. Plus all the pills he is mixing along with alcohol the lawyer claims he isn't doing anything wrong. I am sure I am answering my own question and need to get another lawyer but feel this guy should have done his job and protect my kids.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

YES, you need a new attorney!


----------

